# Duracell Durabeam tailcap switch disassembly



## jdl6mm (May 11, 2016)

Hi. 
I have a couple Durabeam 1000 lumen flashlights and I believe the switches are bad. Has anyone taken these tailcaps apart to replace the switch component? I can't figure out how the thing comes apart. It may be so simple I've just over looked something. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## nein166 (May 11, 2016)

IIRC they are pressed in and crimped


----------



## jdl6mm (May 11, 2016)

nein166 said:


> IIRC they are pressed in and crimped




So that means they can't be removed?


----------



## nein166 (May 12, 2016)

Well it means you won't find a simple replacement
Is it worth the effort? Probably not

Do a very thorough cleaning of all contact points maybe its oxidation


----------



## bosshoff (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, they are pressed in. I just pressed mine out and now it's broke. Anyone know where A noobie can get a simple tail cap with a real switch instead of a circuit to replace this battery eating monster?


----------

